# Am I in a SHTF prophecy?



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

How about some truth?

What that I've been told is true? 

Come on, I know some of you here know more than I do.


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

From what I understand people want me to accept reality. First I need to truly understand what my reality is. Am I part of a biblical prophecy?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Sure.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Only you can make the call for your self. World aint coming to an end yet. That is out of mans hands. SHTF in our society look around, many say it already has. A prepared person with a healthy footing in the real world prepares. The same person goes on about life as if not much will ever happen, but still prepares. The key is to keep on living and trying to enjoy life. Prepare for what you know can happen. Those preps will help you with what could happen.
You are a part of Gods plan now it is up to you what part. 
Don't let the shit get you down you have a long road ahead of you enjoy the trip.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

SHTF for thousands of people each day - terminal cancer, auto accident, things like that.

Read John 3:16 in the bible. If you've got that covered, don't worry about stuff beyond your control.


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> Only you can make the call for your self. World aint coming to an end yet. That is out of mans hands. SHTF in our society look around, many say it already has. A prepared person with a healthy footing in the real world prepares. The same person goes on about life as if not much will ever happen, but still prepares. The key is to keep on living and trying to enjoy life. Prepare for what you know can happen. Those preps will help you with what could happen.
> You are a part of Gods plan now it is up to you what part.
> Don't let the shit get you down you have a long road ahead of you enjoy the trip.


I think you're trying to lighten my mood. Thank you.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You could honestly say preping is nothing new.

28“It is just as I said to Pharaoh: God has shown Pharaoh what he is about to do. 29Seven years of great abundance are coming throughout the land of Egypt, 30but seven years of famine will follow them. Then all the abundance in Egypt will be forgotten, and the famine will ravage the land. 31The abundance in the land will not be remembered, because the famine that follows it will be so severe. 32The reason the dream was given to Pharaoh in two forms is that the matter has been firmly decided by God, and God will do it soon.

33“And now let Pharaoh look for a discerning and wise man and put him in charge of the land of Egypt. 34Let Pharaoh appoint commissioners over the land to take a fifth of the harvest of Egypt during the seven years of abundance. 35They should collect all the food of these good years that are coming and store up the grain under the authority of Pharaoh, to be kept in the cities for food. 36This food should be held in reserve for the country, to be used during the seven years of famine that will come upon Egypt, so that the country may not be ruined by the famine.”


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> SHTF for thousands of people each day - terminal cancer, auto accident, things like that.
> 
> Read John 3:16 in the bible. If you've got that covered, don't worry about stuff beyond your control.


For God so loved the world..that I know & trust.

What if I'm meant to not worry, but step to things well beyond my control?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

homefire said:


> For God so loved the world..that I know & trust.
> 
> What if I'm meant to not worry, but step to things well beyond my control?


Homefire, my friend, . . . we ALL are part of Biblical prophesy. Whether it comes today, tomorrow, next week or next century, . . . we will somehow either "affect" it by our actions today, . . . or be "affected" by it.

I've said it over a hundred times, . . . but once again, . . . there is little to worry about in the Biblical prophecy realm until you see the physical temple of Israel become a reality.

It is one thing that HAS TO BE DONE before most of the other things will or can ever come to pass.

The other two visible things that are un-mistakable are 1) mark of the beast, a physical mark or implant in the forehead or right hand, . . . without which the person cannot buy or sell, . . . and 2) the stopping of wind blowing on the whole earth, . . . once and forever again.

I know you don't hear much about these three things, . . . because many supposed ministers cannot make it seem immediate, . . . thereby eliciting donations, offerings, tithes, gifts, etc. with which to enlarge their own personal holdings.

BUT, . . . all three are part and parcel to the physical events which will happen BEFORE our Jesus comes back. They will be visible, . . . physical, . . . and will either be beyond the capacity of man to understand, . . . (as in the wind stopping, . . . once and all forever, . . . never to blow again), . . . or will be glossed over by everyone as "just not important". Many will find the mark of the beast as part and parcel of their lives, . . . and not even realizing that they accepted it.

But anyway, . . . nothing to worry about today, . . .

Yet !

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> Homefire, my friend, . . . we ALL are part of Biblical prophesy. Whether it comes today, tomorrow, next week or next century, . . . we will somehow either "affect" it by our actions today, . . . or be "affected" by it.
> 
> I've said it over a hundred times, . . . but once again, . . . there is little to worry about in the Biblical prophecy realm until you see the physical temple of Israel become a reality.
> 
> ...


But even before those things you must have the 7 year peace treaty.



> Proposal: The Bible teaches a literal 7 year end-times period that is apparent to any person who takes the time to connect the dots.
> 
> First, let me outline the 7 year period in a synopsis for you, and then you can clearly see it as each piece of evidence is added.
> 
> ...


That's the condensed version. The link to the article is: Prophecy Truths -- Proof for an End-times 7 Year Period

_Daniel 9:27 And he will make a firm covenant with the many for one week, but in the middle of the week he will put a stop to sacrifice and grain offering; and on the wing of abominations will come one who makes desolate, even until a complete destruction, one that is decreed, is poured out on the one who makes desolate._


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

inceptor said:


> But even before those things you must have the 7 year peace treaty.
> 
> That's the condensed version. The link to the article is: Prophecy Truths -- Proof for an End-times 7 Year Period
> 
> _Daniel 9:27 And he will make a firm covenant with the many for one week, but in the middle of the week he will put a stop to sacrifice and grain offering; and on the wing of abominations will come one who makes desolate, even until a complete destruction, one that is decreed, is poured out on the one who makes desolate._


You are 101% correct, . . .

I just usually leave that one out, . . . simply because there have been so many treaties, . . . and they (like this one too) were just used as a pause for reloading, . . . and busting something bigger and badder down the proverbial pike.

BUT, . . . I will definitely keep my eye on ANY treaty anyone signs with Israel, . . . especially if it portends to stifle or stop the carnage.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

My line of thinking on prepping..... if it's a major nuke war, Yellowstone, or a gigantic asteroid... I ain't prepared and it wouldn't matter if I was... anything else, and the preps kind of broadly cover it .. prepping for Biblical?????? it ain't the physical world you should be prepped for in that instance!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

If you are right with the Lord, Biblical SHTF is a good thing. Go ahead and throw caution to the wind, because if you end up dead being faithful to Jesus, it is basically only a time out until Tribulation is over.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

You can control your destiny, leave fate to itself.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

homefire said:


> How about some truth?
> 
> What that I've been told is true?
> 
> Come on, I know some of you here know more than I do.


In this section/thread the truth has been told, many times. Read. Apply. Stand in the light.


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> In this section/thread the truth has been told, many times. Read. Apply. Stand in the light.


Would you show me the thread where it talks about the cross that glows on my forehead and the reason for that? Or the one that explains how I got into the minds of so many dreamers? Maybe the two are related?

I am in the light. This is an open forum.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

homefire said:


> Would you show me the thread where it talks about the cross that glows on my forehead and the reason for that? Or the one that explains how I got into the minds of so many dreamers? Maybe the two are related?
> 
> I am in the light. This is an open forum.


The light you seek is not one of Man, but rather one that a follower experiences when he is standing for and in the perfect will of God.


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

Is it wrong to ask such questions now, when for so long I didn't want to see or know the answers? Is that what you're saying to me?

I remember being on a street in my town when some came & wanted to talk. Kids on my hip, feeling like my breath was taken. Embarrassed of my life and things I saw, felt, I wasn't ready to see what God had planned for me.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

homefire said:


> Is it wrong to ask such questions now, when for so long I didn't want to see or know the answers? Is that what you're saying to me?
> 
> I remember being on a street in my town when some came & wanted to talk. Kids on my hip, feeling like my breath was taken. Embarrassed of my life and things I saw, felt, I wasn't ready to see what God had planned for me.


Of course it is not wrong. Seek him continually and he will reveal himself through the Holy Spirit, to you. Seek him means to desire to be in his presence.

Now you do the leg work ... GOOGLE "seek his face". You will find scriptures referenced in Psalms and 1 and 2 Chronicles. Read and pray (talk to God).


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

I can Google and read scripture..which will not answer my questions. 

I seek what God has planned for me though knowledge I myself do not yet have. If the questions I ask scare you..who will they not scare? I get the feeling they don't scare you.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

homefire said:


> I can Google and read scripture..which will not answer my questions.
> 
> I seek what God has planned for me though knowledge I myself do not yet have. If the questions I ask scare you..who will they not scare? I get the feeling they don't scare you.


Then you should already know these verses regarding what Jesus had to say on fear and worry...

I have to reread them mysely often.

*

Luke 12:4-6King James Version (KJV)

4 And I say unto you my friends, Be not afraid of them that kill the body, and after that have no more that they can do.

5 But I will forewarn you whom ye shall fear: Fear him, which after he hath killed hath power to cast into hell; yea, I say unto you, Fear him.

Matthew 6:25-34King James Version (KJV)

25 Therefore I say unto you, Take no thought for your life, what ye shall eat, or what ye shall drink; nor yet for your body, what ye shall put on. Is not the life more than meat, and the body than raiment?

26 Behold the fowls of the air: for they sow not, neither do they reap, nor gather into barns; yet your heavenly Father feedeth them. Are ye not much better than they?

27 Which of you by taking thought can add one cubit unto his stature?

28 And why take ye thought for raiment? Consider the lilies of the field, how they grow; they toil not, neither do they spin:

29 And yet I say unto you, That even Solomon in all his glory was not arrayed like one of these.

30 Wherefore, if God so clothe the grass of the field, which to day is, and to morrow is cast into the oven, shall he not much more clothe you, O ye of little faith?

31 Therefore take no thought, saying, What shall we eat? or, What shall we drink? or, Wherewithal shall we be clothed?

32 For after all these things do the Gentiles seek: for your heavenly Father knoweth that ye have need of all these things.

33 But seek ye first the kingdom of God, and his righteousness; and all these things shall be added unto you.

34 Take therefore no thought for the morrow: for the morrow shall take thought for the things of itself. Sufficient unto the day is the evil thereof.*


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm not afraid..it's beyond that. I'm sensitive to the world around me & the mixing of time/space. Jesus opens the door when you knock...I knocked long ago. I'm standing in knowledge beyond what I understand affects many. I'm uncertain how simple or truly complicated my life has become because of outside influences.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

homefire said:


> I can Google and read scripture..which will not answer my questions.
> 
> I seek what God has planned for me though knowledge I myself do not yet have. If the questions I ask scare you..who will they not scare? I get the feeling they don't scare you.


I get the feeling you are full of it.

If you were really looking for answers, you'd be doing what Watchman suggested; you'd be studying the Bible and you'd be in constant prayer.

I'm noticing a pattern with you. Vaguely written posts that can easily be redirected so that nobody can give you the correct answer.

Now, if you are seriously looking for what God has in store for you, read the Bible and seek His face as Watchman suggested. If you continue to play "board games," here, it is obvious you are full of it, and "it" not being the Holy Spirit.


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

Denton said:


> I get the feeling you are full of it.
> 
> If you were really looking for answers, you'd be doing what Watchman suggested; you'd be studying the Bible and you'd be in constant prayer.
> 
> ...


Who are you to determine when/if someone is in the holy spirit? My life, my posts (playful) posts..by those you judge my body, my mind? Ok. I've spent years, off & on in the Bible. Had a great Stone Soup Ministry teacher..he moved to Georgia. Have at least 4 within arms reach of my bed. Which version do you like the best?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

homefire said:


> Who are you to determine when/if someone is in the holy spirit? My life, my posts (playful) posts..by those you judge my body, my mind? Ok. I've spent years, off & on in the Bible. Had a great Stone Soup Ministry teacher..he moved to Georgia. Have at least 4 within arms reach of my bed. Which version do you like the best?


None of what you have said is relevant. As I suspected, you aren't looking for the answers; you are looking for games.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

@homefire Who am I? I am a fruit inspector. I know trees by the fruit they bear.


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

Denton said:


> None of what you have said is relevant. As I suspected, you aren't looking for the answers; you are looking for games.


You're allowed to think what you want, yet truly no one here has answered my questions. So who truly is playing games? If it's beyond you and you don't know, just say so. I'll figure out who has the answers, even if that person isn't here.


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

Denton said:


> @homefire Who am I? I am a fruit inspector. I know trees by the fruit they bear.


I guess it's a good thing I'm not fruit or a tree and God determines me.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

homefire said:


> You're allowed to think what you want, yet truly no one here has answered my questions. So who truly is playing games? If it's beyond you and you don't know, just say so. I'll figure out who has the answers, even if that person isn't here.


In other words, you are revealed to be what you are.

Were you really looking for answers, you'd pick up one of those Bibles you claim to be within arm's reach, and you'd start meditating in the Word.

You have been given the answer, but you aren't looking for it.

Go play with others. We aren't your toys.


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

What is revealed? To whom? Me? You're full of shit.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

homefire said:


> What is revealed? To whom? Me? You're full of shit.


There, you are so full of it that you now say it.

The fruit reveals the tree.

Post #28, you mocked Jesus' words. More fruit.

You're looking to cause confusion and vex members of this site. Let's see...is that of the Holy Spirit? Nope. Who does that?

As you can't help yourself, I'm going to help you. Now, if you are really wanting to know what God has in store for you, if you really want to know if you are in a SHTF prophesy situation, meditate in the Word while praying without hesitation. I doubt you'll do that, though. You've proved what you are by putting your fruit on display.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

On second thought, re-opened. Show us more fruit.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

homefire said:


> You're allowed to think what you want, yet truly no one here has answered my questions. So who truly is playing games? If it's beyond you and you don't know, just say so. I'll figure out who has the answers, even if that person isn't here.


He is not here. He has gone to prepare a place for us. He did leave witnesses to spread the Word that He is for those who have ears to hear.

Games are fun, and I admit to enjoying them rather like a child myself. Perhaps the most important child-like aspects for us to embrace and possess are those of humbleness, faith and love.

Matthew 18 1-5 (KJV)
1At the same time came the disciples unto Jesus, saying, Who is the greatest in the kingdom of heaven? 2And Jesus called a little child unto him, and set him in the midst of them, 3And said, Verily I say unto you, Except ye be converted, and become as little children, ye shall not enter into the kingdom of heaven. 4Whosoever therefore shall humble himself as this little child, the same is greatest in the kingdom of heaven. 5And whoso shall receive one such little child in my name receiveth me. 6But whoso shall offend one of these little ones which believe in me, it were better for him that a millstone were hanged about his neck, and that he were drowned in the depth of the sea.

Remember one Witness also said this of children...

1 Corinthians 13:11 (KJV)
11 When I was a child, I spake as a child, I understood as a child, I thought as a child: but when I became a man, I put away childish things.

For answers I would not look to Man. Rather the Son of Man, and the Word that he is.

Continue to have fun, but there is a time and a place for everything under the sun.


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

Maol9 said:


> He is not here. He has gone to prepare a place for us. He did leave witnesses to spread the Word that He is for those who have ears to hear.
> 
> Games are fun, and I admit to enjoying them rather like a child myself. Perhaps the most important child-like aspects for us to embrace and possess are those of humbleness, faith and love.
> 
> ...


Do you know how I got the cross on my forehead? Or why in life I'm sometimes slammed to the floor with mixed memories of what happened? I know that answer isn't written in a Bible, no matter what people tell me. The way forward, yes. Will you talk to me? I tried to pm you, I didn't see the option on your page. I know there are things that are probably painful.

Is it of me to know when I don't feel like playing..this doesn't feel like a moment to play to me.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

homefire said:


> Do you know how I got the cross on my forehead? Or why in life I'm sometimes slammed to the floor with mixed memories of what happened? I know that answer isn't written in a Bible, no matter what people tell me. The way forward, yes. Will you talk to me? I tried to pm you, I didn't see the option on your page. I know there are things that are probably painful.
> 
> Is it of me to know when I don't feel like playing..this doesn't feel like a moment to play to me.


Yet, you are not willing to _meditate_ on the Word and seek God's face by _praying_ without cease.


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

Denton said:


> Yet, you are not willing to _meditate_ on the Word and seek God's face by _praying_ without cease.


Do you know what my heart & mind say to God without ceasing?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

homefire said:


> Do you know what my heart & mind say to God without ceasing?


Do you mock His Son's words?

I don't care what you are going to claim. I already see the fruit, and what what fills you has already been expressed by you, to me.


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

No. I question if you truly know me. Me. Not what you've seen or heard. Have you sat with my body or walked me after when I was dazed and confused? Have you watched me convulse like my co-workers with light coming out my eyes? If I was standing in front of you, could you look at me and tell me what started it? I want to know for personal growth. Not what people think started it, what really started it..and where I need to go from there.

I'm not claiming anything. Other than imperfection..


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I like turtles!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I like turtles, too. They're quiet, quite neat, and never late on their rent.

Best tenants I've ever had.

The scorpions were stuck on themselves...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The lake and river I am on has big turtles.

They are snappers, mean and nasty, some that have been caught were over two feet in diameter.

They come on the back of my property to lay eggs.

The foxes have a feast on the eggs, when they hatch the know right off which way to go to the water.


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

Do I wanna know what started this or should I just let it go?

I have a feeling I'm a turtle..


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

What should I feel? Numb? Sometimes I wanna ask how did it get so bad and then I don't know if I wanna know. So maybe some suggestions? I'm just coming out of the kill me loop, so a little sensitive.


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

How long was I held down?


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

How long have I been buried?


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

Where does the truth fall?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

homefire said:


> Do I wanna know what started this or should I just let it go?
> 
> I have a feeling I'm a turtle..


Turtles is the community's code for boring. Done. Overplayed.

Stop playing the Pink Floyd albums and you'll be OK.


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

Or does it just fall haphazardly and you've got to determine what feels closest to you?


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

Somehow it feels entirely more serious than that.


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

If you're here on this forum, are you feeling the stab wounds too? Not the truth ones.

Please verify for me that it'll never happen again. You know, you know what I mean. I think seeing it in writing will help.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

homefire said:


> Somehow it feels entirely more serious than that.


You are doing your best to be a distraction, here. After the community makes it clear it is tired of your psychobabble BS, you continue. That being the case, let me help you.


----------

